# Chanting Corpse Graveyard and Cathedral 2016



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

This year's video is up.

New this year:
- Front stone walls and entry way.
- All DMX controlled lighting (love it)


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Great job - what a complete immersion!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cathedral is so beautiful and so realistic. I really feel as if I'm looking at an old European church. Just stunning!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

OK! Mind blown! Loved everything about it, and the backround music! Hauntingly beautiful. The projections were amazing. Will be watching this over and over!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, that really set the bar high. Fantastic amount of work, great results. Wow.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn!! Thats Impressive! Great work! 

Wow!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Nice work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have so many questions for you. It is a GORGEOUS haunt, simply gorgeous. I just want to know more about it....it's beautiful. The lighting, the ballerina ghost dancing around the tombstone, my gosh...that was breathtaking....Were some of the visitors in the video??? One girl, looked like an actor, yet she was carrying a big brown handbag...I am so puzzled about so many things. It is hands down, one of the best haunts I've seen. Boatloads of work went into it, I am so sure. Awesome stuff.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I have so many questions for you. It is a GORGEOUS haunt, simply gorgeous. I just want to know more about it....it's beautiful. The lighting, the ballerina ghost dancing around the tombstone, my gosh...that was breathtaking....Were some of the visitors in the video??? One girl, looked like an actor, yet she was carrying a big brown handbag...I am so puzzled about so many things. It is hands down, one of the best haunts I've seen. Boatloads of work went into it, I am so sure. Awesome stuff.


Thanks for kind words.

The woman walking out of the door is my wife - she is carrying the bag of candy. The girl dressed like Holtzman from the new Ghostbusters movie is my daughter. We shot the video pretty late this year - after 10pm, so there are few TOTs in the video. The stills at the end are mostly family and friends - my son was No-face from Spirited away right at the end.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you! Gorgeous work! Your wife and all the actors were spot on, I couldn't decide if they were real, or just visiting. I just want to go through your haunt in the bright, bright, light of day. The façade stonework, it all looks so sinister and lovely... I would really like to see pictures of it before and after... Who knows? You could live in a castle and no one knows.... It is really just amazing. I just am blown away. Hat's off to you and your brood. You made a very lovely Halloween for us all to enjoy. Love it!!!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I just want to go through your haunt in the bright, bright, light of day. The façade stonework, it all looks so sinister and lovely... I would really like to see pictures of it before and after.


Check out my 2014 video...it has daylight stills of the cathedral, although it was only 2/3 complete then.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, I've watched this about a dozen times again... i can't stay away from it! lol

How did you go about building this? Carved foam over a wooden frame? How long does it take you to set up and take down?

And the gargoyles! Where did you get them all from?! They are perfect for your theme. 

Awesome work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Stunning, breathtaking, hauntingly beautiful...not enough adjectives to describe this...very realistic castle and the ballerina dancing in amongst the tombstones~fantastic!!! 5 :biggrinkin:'s


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Sytnathotep said:


> How did you go about building this? Carved foam over a wooden frame? How long does it take you to set up and take down?
> 
> And the gargoyles! Where did you get them all from?! They are perfect for your theme.
> 
> Awesome work!


The cathedral was planned from the get-go as a three year build. If you watch the previous years videos, you will see it "grow".

Yes, carved EPS foam over wooden frames. It's built for tool-less setup - no tools of any kind needed. PVC join the columns and flush mount brackets hold walls in place. It takes me and 3 friends four hours, plus beer and pizza, to get it out of the attic and put it up.

I carved the gargoyles on the cathedral...then brush molded and cast them. The patterns came from a wonderful book "Carving Gargoyles, Grotesques, and Other Creatures of Myth: History, Lore, and 12 Artistic Patterns" that I highly recommend for DIY-haunters.

The ones on the front wall were purchased from somewhere...not sure where.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT was amazing!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

*Incredible*

Wow, that is absolutely amazing. It's on such a grand scale. Bet the kids couldn't wait to go through it. I'm amazed it only takes you 4 hours to set it up even with 4 people.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, the dancing ghost (especially that), and your other ghost projections are so realistic. Like others have said I'm going to have to watch this video several times.
So I assume you use a projector for those images or how is that done?

Greg


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

What can I say that nobody has already said I mean that is just great. Thanks for posting and build a wonderful Haunt.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful! What an amazing job! The scrim for the dancing ghost was awesome; nearly invisible but creating the perfect projection surface. The lightning was perfect. I aspire to do as well with the lightning and fog effects. Well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I always enjoy your Graveyard and you totally totally didn't disappoint this year, and the music is perfect


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I'm just left speechless over how incredible this is. Expansive yet detailed... and the Saint with eyes that follow, haunting!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I love the video and love the way you set up everything! I've always loved cemeteries and ghostly images. I'm sure that took awhile for you to set up. You put your whole heart into it! Especially the tombstones and lightning was beautiful. You did an amazing job!


----------

